# Recommend a projector



## herral (Oct 22, 2021)

Recently I got myself a XGIMI MoGo and has used it for a while. It's a portable projector that meets my needs with a small size and a built-in Android TV. I am satisfied with its autofocus and smart keystone correction, as I often move it from my bedroom to the living room or the backyard. Watching movies with friends at weekend nights is soooo relaxing. I can't ask for more in such a low price!! Just found out that recently it has a sale and is sending free carrying case and hdmi cable for buying MoGo. You can check it out at https://us.xgimi.com/products/mogo. I wish I got the same promotion when I bought it!! 😂


----------



## aliceadamsoi (Oct 25, 2021)

Whether you are into affiliate marketing or not, just links cloaking having a blog for the fun can bring in some income over time considering you just happen to be using a software or tool and you add a small piece of affiliate code at the side or even better, linking related words to the software or tool. If you are into affiliate marketing then just think of what would happen when at some stage down the road, after a huge effort from your part, you get one that sells better?


----------

